# PR Xmas Party - Moog Nottingham on 10th December (fundraiser)



## Supine (Nov 20, 2011)

Purple Radio return to Nottingham. ​ 
We're throwing this party in support of local charity Framework who work with homeless and vulnerable people across the East Midlands and parts of South Yorkshire. 

Free Entry - But donations would be gratefully received ( here or on the door: http://www.justgiving.com/purpleradioxmasparty )​ 
Purple Radio are pulling in two kings of the edit scene to smash it!​
Representing the huge AOR DISCO site​
MOJO FILTER​http://soundcloud.com/thebenz​
&​
PLIMSOLL RECORDS chief Matt Hoods.​Check out some of these sonic slabs they've put out on vinyl​http://www.juno.co.uk/labels/Plimsoll+US/​
It'd be great to see some Urbanz. Unearth The Mirth!​
ps this is an Editor approved spam ​​


----------



## Supine (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure why the font was so big!


----------



## Supine (Dec 6, 2011)

This Saturday folks. 4pm-3am. Come and say hello from U75 and I'll buy you a pint. How's that for service


----------

